# Drill charts



## Hukshawn (Jan 15, 2017)

where the heck do you find drill/tap charts? I've seen on many occasions in the various shops and factories I've worked in, the old mechanics have shop walls littered with promotional charts and various other posters. Where does one find these nice charts? I could just print something out.... but that's boring... 

Also, who has a good reference for thread depth per pitch? What's the math involved with figuring out the depths of various threads? Is that available in easy reference charts as well?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 15, 2017)

As a rule of thumb, the tap drill diameter is equal to the major diameter minus the thread pitch (or 1/tpi for Imperial).  This gives approximately a 75% thread.  For example, a 3/8-16 thread requires a 5/16" tap drill (3/8 - 1/16tpi = 5/16).  It works for both Imperial and metric.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a number of smaller charts which came with tap and die sets but I also just print one of the many that inhabit the internet and keep in my tooling reference file.  Of you're looking for one of the nice metal wall charts that you can read at 10' without squinting, good luck.  You might keep your eye out for shop auctions or try e-Bay.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 15, 2017)

I know,I have been looking for one of those for a long time ,  I'm talking about the Starrett 4"x6" cards that every machine shop used have  pinned on every wall. my employer used to have 10 or so on his  desk for us in case we needed one to take home.I now download the same chart and have 2-3 copies in my office and my shop and one with my tap & die set but I still would love to have that small wallet size card ,it was so handy , would fit in your shirt pocket.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not sure 10 feet away is necessary, lol. But one of those poster charts would be nice.


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 15, 2017)

I emailed Starrett's customer service and asked for the 3x5" cards (the Tap Drill Sizes & Decimal Equivalents card and the Decimal / Metric conversion card). They sent then for free.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 15, 2017)

Starrett will also send you a wall chart if you request one (free).


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2017)

Many of the local tooling suppliers in your area will provide them for their customers if you order through them. Here in the Minneapolis area some common providers of tap drill wall charts were Discount Steel, WP & RS Mars, F.E. Satterlee and some others. Satterlee is no longer in business, but Mars is. You now have to purchase tap drill charts from them for $6.95   I don't know if Discount Steel still has wall charts or not. On a national level, MSC has a number of wall charts available, but you have to buy them, and the prices vary with what you get. McMaster and Grainger have them too, but they are not wall charts. They are only 8 1/2 x 11 sheets.

So, I wonder just how long it will be before Starrett stops giving them away?


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 16, 2017)

I found this on EBay for about $50.  I get a little nostalgic sometimes.  Maybe frivolous but I enjoy it on my wall.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's one that may work for you.  I recall scabbing it together from a scan of a drill chart in the CDCO catalog and a couple of scans from an old machinist text book.  Gives you the decimal equivalents of fractional, letter, number and metric drills, plus the tap drills for standard metric and English threads.

Bruce


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 16, 2017)

i emailed Starrett. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Joncooey (Jan 16, 2017)

Try Busy Bee over in Pickering.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is what I use, then I can just print as many as I want and put them in a drawer.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2017)

Chip Hacket said:


> I found this on EBay for about $50.  I get a little nostalgic sometimes.  Maybe frivolous but I enjoy it on my wall.



Well now, this is weird, Chip. Your photo came through on Tapatalk, but not here on my PC until I quoted your post.

ON EDIT: It then appeared while I was typing my response, but once I posted, it disappeared again. It appears once more while I am editing this post, but I suspect will be gone again once I save my changes.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 16, 2017)

I have wall charts from Greenfield but the charts I use more for threading are attached below. 
The Tap and Clearance is for drill sizes for tap use.
The Threadcut is for single point threading on the lathe.

If you would prefer the Tap and Clearance in an Excel format, PM me and I will email.

Jim


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 16, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> Here's one that may work for you.  I recall scabbing it together from a scan of a drill chart in the CDCO catalog and a couple of scans from an old machinist text book.  Gives you the decimal equivalents of fractional, letter, number and metric drills, plus the tap drills for standard metric and English threads.
> 
> Bruce


I have a weakness for simple charts, as soon as I see one I like, I print it, I just printed out the one you linked, it is simple with round off  decimals . thank you for the chart .


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 16, 2017)

Starrett does in fact still have free charts. You can obtain them on their online catalogue app. 

And I found that thread depth chart online too. I saved it. I like proper poster charts, but a print out of that will have to do. It's a good reference to know where to start dialing in.


----------



## Frank Ford (Jan 16, 2017)

I really like the Starrett charts, but with NO wall space they go up on the ceiling:



Works for me. . .


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh man, that's funny.


----------



## schor (Jan 16, 2017)

I like the starrett charts, I download it print it out and then laminate the sheet. I usually have mine stuck to the shop door (steel garage door) with rare earth magnets along with other charts I use a lot.

http://www.brokenbolt.com/images/starrett-inch-metric-tap-drill.pdf


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow.  That's strange Terry.  This is the first image I've uploaded with my phone.  Maybe something's amiss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleddog (Jan 17, 2017)

We had one at work that had the same layout as the Starrett, PLUS had mm in order of decimal equivalent. It came from David Olson Sales in MPLS, they're now out of business.,  I'd like to find another like it.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 17, 2017)

Frank Ford said:


> I really like the Starrett charts, but with NO wall space they go up on the ceiling:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. . .


I like it, what's on your bedroom ceiling?

Bruce


----------



## MonkMan (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the information guys. My Starrett wall chart is on the way, I just got shipping notice. Not one dime spent!


----------



## Frank Ford (Jan 17, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> I like it, what's on your bedroom ceiling?



The usual - cobwebs, old peeling paint.  I'm in the shop making stuff, my wife is in her pottery studio.  Life is good. . .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 17, 2017)

MonkMan said:


> Thanks for the information guys. My Starrett wall chart is on the way, I just got shipping notice. Not one dime spent!


It is not as easy for us north of the border to get our hands  on one of those free charts, I just contacted Starrett and asked if I could purchase one (a wall chart or even a pocket size one). we'll see , as long as it's cheaper than ebay, I'll be alright with it.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 17, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> It is not as easy for us north of the border to get our hands  on one of those free charts, I just contacted Starrett and asked if I could purchase one (a wall chart or even a pocket size one). we'll see , as long as it's cheaper than ebay, I'll be alright with it.


The Starrett charts are free. I have one shipping to me right now. I'm in bowmanville.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Frank!
  I've got a lot of small charts some quite small (wallet sized), and then I ordered a couple of the Satarrett wall charts looking forward to something that I didn't
need to put the glasses on for. As soon as I unrolled the charts from the tube I knew that I had a problem. There ain't enough f*********** wall space anywhere in my
shop for a chart of this size. Problem with your solution, as clever as it is, is that there ain't enough open ceiling space in my shop either.
I also have several thread and drill charts on my iPhone and iPad, used them on several occasions. 

Chuck the grumpy old guy.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 17, 2017)

Shawn, we'll see ,I haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 17, 2017)

Chip Hacket said:


> Wow.  That's strange Terry.  This is the first image I've uploaded with my phone.  Maybe something's amiss?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am not sure what is going on, but it may have to do with the way files get uploaded and saved when done through Tapatalk. We've seen a few other oddities that way, so nothing surprises me.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 18, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> The Starrett charts are free. I have one shipping to me right now. I'm in bowmanville.


Starrett does in fact mail their charts to canada free of charge,I just got a reply from them, the rep provided the link , the item numbers  as well as the name of the folder , it was just a matter of few clicks and it was all done, couldn't have had a better assistance.two thumbs up for Starrett.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 22, 2017)

I just ordered mine online.  Also ordered an millimeter/inch card, a tools and rules booklet, a decimal equivalent card along with the wall chart.  All for free.  You have to make an account in order to do this though.
I almost feel guilty for getting this stuff for free; feel like I should send them a little something at least for the shipping.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 22, 2017)

Its all advertising for the Starrett name. I love every Starrett tool that I own. All are second hand at least.
Good will.  Don't feel guilty.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 23, 2017)

Yaa sooo, my starrett drill chart came... 
Free! And HUGE! lol. Wasn't expecting it so big.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow, great thread.  I have tried for years to get a new drill chart poster for my shop wall.  The local bearing engineering companies say they no longer give them out - to much demand.

So mine is around 20 years old and layered with clear packing tape every place it is has ripped over the years.  Still going strong- and legible from 10' away .  But reading here, I just asked Starrett for a new one! Hoping for goodies in the mail.

Gpb


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 24, 2017)

They might wind up cursing us as now, what?, 5 guys emailing for posters? Haha.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 24, 2017)

7milesup said:


> I almost feel guilty for getting this stuff for free; feel like I should send them a little something at least for the shipping.


I know what you mean, I feel the same, when I first contacted Starrett I asked if I could purchase a couple of their charts but they quickly informed me there's no charge for them and the shipping is also free.
I should be getting mine today, can't believe I'm excited over a chart,lol.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 24, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> , can't believe I'm excited over a chart,



"And look just how excited he is..."


----------



## kvt (Jan 24, 2017)

Just got all of mine in today.   Have to go open them up here in a little bit and find place to put the wall chart.  Got a love em for giving this stuff.  I have had one mike since 1978 that did not get stolen.   Do not know how they missed it.


----------



## ewkearns (Jan 24, 2017)

More than you ever wanted to know.......

https://www.google.com/search?q=tap...Ph49vRAhUM7CYKHYDjD84Q7AkIOw&biw=1920&bih=893


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 24, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> Yaa sooo, my starrett drill chart came...
> Free! And HUGE! lol. Wasn't expecting it so big..


Shawn, did you find out whether you'll be paying any importation fee or CEF (Clearance Entry Fee) ? whether the item was free  or not,they can always send us aCEF invoice  but I doubt it'll be that much.I'm just wondering if I'll be paying any kind of a fee to Fedex.


----------



## kvt (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok,   Found a place for the wall drill and tape chart,   I will fit the door on a full size freezer.   I can even read it without my glasses on, but have to put them back on to find the right drill bit etc.   small one is also good, but a little over kill on the package a 3x5 size card came in a package that a 11x17 item would fit in with room to spare.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 25, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Shawn, did you find out whether you'll be paying any importation fee or CEF (Clearance Entry Fee) ? whether the item was free  or not,they can always send us aCEF invoice  but I doubt it'll be that much.I'm just wondering if I'll be paying any kind of a fee to Fedex.


No charge at all. 
What's odd tho, the packing slip says it cost $5. however, I paid nothing. No credit card info, no PayPal info, rep did say they are of no charge.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jan 25, 2017)

Got mine a while back.  Held to my metal door with magnets.  But my little shop still needed an additional bit of old time decor.  The calendar is from 1976, the year I went to work in a machine shop.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 25, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> No charge at all.
> What's odd tho, the packing slip says it cost $5. however, I paid nothing. No credit card info, no PayPal info, rep did say they are of no charge.


That's good to know although I've heard (if there are any fees to pay) Fedex normally  sends the invoice at a later date, all they need is our address but as I mentioned, I don't expect the fees to be much.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 25, 2017)

The old Ridgid wall calendars,  I sure miss them....

Oops! we are talking about Starrett wall charts...


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 25, 2017)

Drill charts on the bedroom ceiling.
I'll tell the wife the folks at HM made me do it!

Daryl


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a brass Timken Bearing one. Will get a pic of it...Bob


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 25, 2017)

Back in 2015 I made this frame for my Drill Chart, it keeps all the smu off the chart.
https://www.dans-hobbies.com/2015/02/10/starrett-poster-frame/


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 25, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> Drill charts on the bedroom ceiling.
> I'll tell the wife the folks at HM made me do it!
> 
> Daryl


And cover up all those flashy mirrors on the ceiling?


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 25, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Got mine a while back.  Held to my metal door with magnets.  But my little shop still needed an additional bit of old time decor.  The calendar is from 1976, the year I went to work in a machine shop.
> 
> View attachment 224787


That's one way to sell a threading stand and clamp.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 28, 2017)

Stopped at hobby lobby yesterday and picked up a frame. I would normally make my own (been a woodworker for 30 yrs) but for $35 it wouldn't be worth my time. Just need to hang it up today.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 28, 2017)

As many have said, Starrett does send them out for free.  I order from them at least once a year to pass out to my students as well as the area high school teachers.  I normally order a wall chart or two with all of the "pocket" ones.  They also have small scratch / note pads, Starrett Story, and a booklet on measurement.   

I picked some up at IMTS last fall that Haas was passing out that are magnetic that stick on the side of your toolbox.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 28, 2017)

another item the salesmen use to hand out that isn't given anymore are those handy pocket trig books. I still have 2 of them. One is kind of ragged from use but the other one is like new.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 28, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> another item the salesmen use to hand out that isn't given anymore are those handy pocket trig books. I still have 2 of them. One is kind of ragged from use but the other one is like new.


Carr Lane still has them, or at least last fall they did.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 28, 2017)

I know Carr Lane sells them but I remember when all the salesmen used to just hand them out.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 28, 2017)

Guess it could be since we give them to students that we get them for free?


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## Rick Sparber (Feb 1, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> where the heck do you find drill/tap charts? I've seen on many occasions in the various shops and factories I've worked in, the old mechanics have shop walls littered with promotional charts and various other posters. Where does one find these nice charts? I could just print something out.... but that's boring...
> 
> Also, who has a good reference for thread depth per pitch? What's the math involved with figuring out the depths of various threads? Is that available in easy reference charts as well?



All drill and tap charts I have found use the same format. People are used to it and it has certainly stood the test of time. My problem with this format is the time it takes me to locate the correct drill size given a desired diameter. For example, if I want to get as close as possible to 0.134",  I must scan down the correct column of decimal equivalents until I find a number below and above my target. An alternate (not saying better) way can be borrowed from Computer Science. Arrange the drill sizes in rows and columns by their significant digit. The first digit (0.0 through 0.4 in my case) are my five columns.  Then groups of rows are labeled with the second significant digit (0 through 9). So to find the closest value to 0.134", I first find the column marked 0.1. Then I find the block of rows marked 3. Within the intersection is a block of numbers starting with 0.13. In this case, only 0.136 shows. Adjacent to this number is "29T8-32" which means this is a number drill 29 and is also used to cut a tap hole for 8-32.

To see the actual tables in both Imperial and Metric, go to http://rick.sparber.org/ma.htm#8 and find the block of spreadsheet files marked look up tables.

Rick


----------

